# Graphics2D + Hintergrund Problem



## Spranta (28. Januar 2008)

Tag

ich habe den folgenden Code. Ich habe das Problem das ich die Hintergrundfarbe nicht ändern kann. Diese ist immer nur schwarz egal was ich mache.


```
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        BufferedImage rotatedImage = rotateImage();
        ImageIO.write(rotatedImage, "jpeg", new File("Winter_big_rot.jpg"));
    }

    private static BufferedImage rotateImage() {
        BufferedImage bi = new BufferedImage(100, 100, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
        Graphics2D g2d = bi.createGraphics();
        g2d.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        g2d.setColor(Color.RED);
        g2d.drawString("Test", 50,50);
        g2d.dispose();
        return bi;
    }
}
```

Gruß
Lazybone


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. Januar 2008)

Moin!


> Setting the background color   in the Graphics2D context only affects the subsequent        clearRect calls and not the background color of the    Component.



Nutze also besser setColor() und dann fillRect() um die Hintergrundfarbe für das Bild bzw. ein Teil des Bildes zu setzen..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

